# Zucchino / Zucchina



## TraductoraPobleSec

Secondo il Garzanti, i _zucchini _e le _zucchine_ sono le stesse cose; cioè, _calabacines_ in spagnolo. Qualcuno me lo può confermare? Ho appena cominciato a tradurre un libro chiamato _Zucca e zucchina_.

Baci da Barcellona.


----------



## saia

Si, anche io ho verificato sul vocabolario, sono corretti entrambi e significano la stessa cosa.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Grazie mille, Saia.

Un bacione.


----------



## claudine2006

Entrambi corretti, ma la versione che preferisco è _zucchina_.


----------



## sabrinita85

*Zucchina.
*_Zucchino _me parece ridículo.


----------



## mauro63

Fonte: Istituto Nazionale della Nutrizione: Tabelle di composizione degli alimenti - EDRA - 1997) 
La coltura dello zucchino ha moderate esigenze termiche ed elevate necessità idriche. Predilige terreni ricchi di sostanze organiche, profondi, freschi e ben drenati. La zucchina si distingue dalla zucca per la raccolta precoce del frutto. 
Le varietà di zucchine più comuni in Italia sono: Striata di Napoli, Striata d'Italia, Lunga Fiorentina, Striata di Bari, Rigata Pugliese, Diamant F1, President F1. 

xxx


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Grazie a tutti. La traduzione devo farla verso lo spagnolo, quindi quello che volevo sapere è se _zucchino_ e _zucchina_ fosse lo stesso: vedo di sì.

Sabrinita, perché pensi che zucchino non sia una buona parola?

Baci a tutti da Barcellona.


----------



## claudine2006

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Grazie a tutti. La traduzione devo farla verso lo spagnolo, quindi quello che volevo sapere è se _zucchino_ e _zucchina_ fosse lo stesso: vedo di sì.
> 
> Sabrinita, perché pensi che zucchino non sia una buona parola?
> 
> Baci a tutti da Barcellona.


Sono d'accordo con Sabrinita, _zucchino_ è una parola ridicola. Forse sarà anche per l'uso che se ne fa all'estero (nei Paesi anglosassoni si usa il termine _zucchini_). A me ricorda anche, per assonanza, la parola _zuccone _(termine familiare per testardo).


----------



## sabrinita85

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Grazie a tutti. La traduzione devo farla verso lo spagnolo, quindi quello che volevo sapere è se _zucchino_ e _zucchina_ fosse lo stesso: vedo di sì.
> 
> Sabrinita, perché pensi che zucchino non sia una buona parola?
> 
> Baci a tutti da Barcellona.



Perché almeno dalle mie parti, usiamo _zucchino _in maniera dispregiativa.

_"Prendi quello zucchino = prendi quella brutta zucchina"_


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Grazie a tutti... 

Baci e buon lavoro!


----------



## claudine2006

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Grazie a tutti...
> 
> Baci e buon lavoro!


Buon lavoro anche a te!


----------



## £Isabel£

Espero que te sea de ayuda, pero yo creo que "le zucchine" son los calabazines, mas pequenos y de color verde, mientras que "la zucca" es mas grande y de color naranja, como la que estamos mas acostumbrados a ver en las fiestas de "Halloween". De "i zucchini" no lo he oido hablar.
Baci da Roma


----------



## mauro63

£Isabel£ said:


> Espero que te sea de ayuda, pero yo creo que "le zucchine" son los calabazines, mas pequenos y de color verde, mientras que "la zucca" es mas grande y de color naranja, como la que estamos mas acostumbrados a ver en las fiestas de "Halloween". De "i zucchini" no lo he oido hablar.
> Baci da Roma


 
Che peccato ! sono squisiti 
(TIPICA RICETTA LIGURE )

_*Frittata di zucchini e zucchini ripieni *_
_Ingredienti: per la frittata: 400 gr di zucchini, una piccola cipolla, 4 uova, latte, formaggio grattuggiato, maggiorana, olio, sale e pepe; 
per gli zucchini ripieni:una dozzina di zucchini non troppo piccoli, 4 uova, mollica ammollata nel latte, una manciatina di funghi secchi, due piccole cipolle, avanzi di bollito o arrosto o qualche pezzetto di salciccia, noce moscata, pan grattato, formaggio grattuggiato, olio, sale e pepe_


----------



## reys

£Isabel£ said:


> Espero que te sea de ayuda, pero yo creo que "le zucchine" son los calabazines, mas pequenos y de color verde, mientras que "la zucca" es mas grande y de color naranja, como la que estamos mas acostumbrados a ver en las fiestas de "Halloween". De "i zucchini" no lo he oido hablar.
> Baci da Roma


 
En México también he escuchado el término "zucchini" para definir a las "calabacitas" o "calabazines" (color verde, como bien dices).

Saluti!


----------



## claudine2006

reys said:


> En México también he escuchado el término "zucchini" para definir a las "calabacitas" o "calabazines" (color verde, como bien dices).
> 
> Saluti!


Creía que las palabras eran calabacín (zucchina) y calabaza (zucca).


----------



## reys

claudine2006 said:


> Creía que las palabras eran calabacín (zucchina) y calabaza (zucca).


 
Alguna vez, en un restaurante, pedí un platillo que llevaba calabacitas y le pregunté al mesero y me dijo: "Oh, si... con zucchini!" Y en efecto, era lo que yo pensaba. Ahora, no sé porqué se dice zucchini en lugar de zucchina...  

Y si, la calabaza (el esterotipo del Halloween) debe ser la zucca.

Saluti!!


----------



## claudine2006

reys said:


> Alguna vez, en un restaurante, pedí un platillo que llevaba calabacitas y le pregunté al mesero y me dijo: "Oh, si... con zucchini!" Y en efecto, era lo que yo pensaba. Ahora, no sé porqué se dice zucchini en lugar de zucchina...
> 
> Y si, la calabaza (el esterotipo del Halloween) debe ser la zucca.
> 
> Saluti!!


Es que, por lo del post anterior, me surgió una duda sobre la grafía de calabacines/calabazines.


----------



## konungursvia

Viva Zucchini!


----------



## reys

claudine2006 said:


> Es que, por lo del post anterior, me surgió una duda sobre la grafía de calabacines/calabazines.


 
Ortográficamente, debe ser "calabacines" (en México "calabacitas"), no?


----------



## claudine2006

reys said:


> En México también he escuchado el término "zucchini" para definir a las "calabacitas" o "calabazines" (color verde, como bien dices).
> 
> Saluti!


 


reys said:


> Ortográficamente, debe ser "calabacines" (en México "calabacitas"), no?


Ya, por eso me asombré...


----------



## jazyk

Las combinaciones ze y zi son rarísimas en español. En vez de ellas se usan ce y ci. Sólo se me ocurren con la z en esas condiciones _zinc _y _zenit_, pero habrá unas tres o cuatro más.


----------



## claudine2006

jazyk said:


> Las combinaciones ze y zi son rarísimas en español. En vez de ellas se usan ce y ci. Sólo se me ocurren con la z en esas condiciones _zinc _y _zenit_, pero habrá unas tres o cuatro más.


Lo que imaginaba, habrá sido una errata.


----------



## Tizona

Tengo una pregunta: 
¿Se dice ´zucchine´en toda Italia o en alguna parte (yo estoy pensando en el sur) se dice ´zucchini´? ¿O sólo son imaginaciones mías?

Y sí, directamente, se dice ´calabacín´ 

Grazie


----------



## claudine2006

Tizona said:


> Tengo una pregunta:
> ¿Se dice ´zucchine´en toda Italia o en alguna parte (yo estoy pensando en el sur) se dice ´zucchini´? ¿O sólo son imaginaciones mías?
> 
> Y sí, directamente, se dice ´calabacín´
> 
> Grazie


Te confirmo que en el Sur se dice _zucchine_, y no sé si la palabra _zucchini_ se usa mayoritariamente en algunas zonas de Italia (¿centro? ¿norte?).
Gracias por confirmar lo de calabacín.​


----------



## carlasimone

si dice " zucca " e "zucchina" . Lasciatelo stare!!


----------



## mauro63

claudine2006 said:


> Ya, por eso me asombré...


 
La Z se trasforma en C para mantener la eufoniía , delante de la e / i
por eso dices por ej : pecera ( de pez), pacífico (paz) vocecita (voz) etc.


----------



## mauro63

claudine2006 said:


> Ya, por eso me asombré...


 
Para mantener la eufonía, la Z se trasforma en C, delante de e/i  por ej:
vociferar ( voz), pecera ( pez), pacífico ( paz), pedacito ( pedazo) etc .


----------



## Tizona

jazyk said:


> Las combinaciones ze y zi son rarísimas en español. En vez de ellas se usan ce y ci. Sólo se me ocurren con la z en esas condiciones _zinc _y _zenit_, pero habrá unas tres o cuatro más.




Creo que la regla es que sólo se escriben con "z" las palabras de origen extranjero, por ejemplo "Ezequiel".
Que me corrijan si me equivoco, pero creo que se dice "cinc" y "zn" se mantiene sólo para el símbolo químico.
También creo que la forma correcta es "cénit".


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Sono d'accordo con Sabrinita, _zucchino_ è una parola ridicola. Forse sarà anche per l'uso che se ne fa all'estero (nei Paesi anglosassoni si usa il termine _zucchini_). A me ricorda anche, per assonanza, la parola _zuccone _(termine familiare per testardo).
__________________
_*Claudine*_ 

Il senso prevalente conferito al termine_* zuccone*_ è quello di scarsa capacità intellettiva; più raramente detta parola viene usata quale sinonimo di caparbio, ostinato.



__________________________

*Nec spe nec metu*


----------



## mauro63

nuevoestudiante said:


> Sono d'accordo con Sabrinita, _zucchino_ è una parola ridicola. Forse sarà anche per l'uso che se ne fa all'estero (nei Paesi anglosassoni si usa il termine _zucchini_). A me ricorda anche, per assonanza, la parola _zuccone _(termine familiare per testardo).
> __________________
> _*Claudine*_
> 
> Il senso prevalente conferito al termine_* zuccone*_ è quello di scarsa capacità intellettiva; più raramente detta parola viene usata quale sinonimo di caparbio, ostinato.
> 
> Sai che almeno quà in Argentina si dice uguale, Zapallo (calabaza).
> Una persona testona, inflessibile magari imbranato, salame,lento, rimbambito ecc  __________________________
> 
> *Nec spe nec metu*


----------

